# Pandora problems



## iHaxxu (Sep 20, 2016)

Alright, so chevy included a Pandora app in the mylink software in my 2015 chevy cruze. Works perfectly with the Pandora app installed on the phone, the best feature being the choosing of stations using the console display. Then I figure ad free through uber sounds like a good idea. Problem is, stations can only be changed through the phone, and if I skip a song, using the steering wheel buttons or whatnot, the display gets stuck on that song, while the app continues on like nothing is wrong. Six songs later, still stuck looking at the wrong song on the display. Any workarounds or fixes for this nonsense?


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

Huh. Don't have that with my 2013, all works fine with Pandora. 

Except voice driving directions. If linked up via Bluetooth, Pandora pauses everytime there's a Google maps or waze direction, even though I have it set to use the phones speaker. 

Makes using Pandora with maps or waze unusable.


----------



## iHaxxu (Sep 20, 2016)

How did you specify maps to come through speakers? Could I do that with 2 Bluetooth devices?


----------



## More Cowbell (May 8, 2016)

iHaxxu said:


> How did you specify maps to come through speakers? Could I do that with 2 Bluetooth devices?


Look at the navigation settings in maps, there's a Bluetooth option.

Chevy kinda sucks, you need to have Bluetooth source selected to hear it. So unless you're streaming Pandora or another music app, can't have both music & directions together.

I use an external Bluetooth speaker for maps directions, speaker on my cell phone is crap. And usually listen to fm or xm in the car. This also gives hands free voice.


----------

